# Starcraft freedom?



## mintgreenwalleyemachine

I sold my 18 Alaskan with intensions of buying a 20 Alaskan. There has been some issues with the boat I had lined up. The owner took it in because it had a loose rivit in the bow and Lund was going to warranty it. Problem is it's been at chapmans for 3 weeks and they are unsure if they can make the repair. They might have to send it to the Lund factory to repair it and I can't imagine this would be a fast process. I really want the boat cause it's mint and completely decked out with everything I would ever put on it. Is it worth the wait? I did look at a freedom that is almost as wide and a little shorter. Do you freedom owners like your boats. I wonder if this would be much of an upgrade from my18' alaskan. Freedom definatley has less storage but I like that it has no front deck making it deeper for decoys. Do any of you have this boat with a 90hp? What kind of speed do you get? Also I wondered if the Starcraft would be a wetter ride. Thanks!

Mike

"StinkFinger"


----------



## limige

I understood you could drop an Alaskan inside of a freedom of the same length.

I've been eyeing them up, great looking boat. How can you beat starcraft on an aluminum boat? ?

Fyi
I've spoken with quite a number of new lund buyers that have had Hull issues and they don't back their boats up as well as many think.
I also heard one of the engineers that worked with lund went to starcraft and designed the freedom but not sure if its true or not.

But haven't owned either but thought id pass it along.


----------



## Dahmer

I have a buddy thats got a Starcraft Freedom and I think its a better built boat then the Lund. He has a 115 on it and the gps reading was in the mid 40's. Another buddy has a 18' Freedom on order and he was looking at a Lund also and went with the Freedom due to the workmenship and reviews of the boat.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Doob

I have a Lund (1983) and it has held up very well (was used commercially in a duck charter business). In 2006, I did have it sandblasted, painted and several rivets tightened - it is still going strong only not taking the abuse it once did .

The one thing I noted about the Stracraft was the beam - at 89 inches, it is a lot wider than my Lund. The lenghts were a little different as well. The 160 model is listed at 16' 11" and the 180 at 18' 11".

I have no idea the how the strength of the new Starcraft compares to a Lund but the boat I sold to buy my Lund was a Starcraft. At that time there was no comparison as the Lund was a much heavier/stronger boat.

I do like the layout of the Freedom and it's listing as a "utility" boat would make me think that it is designed with more strenth. In fact, if I was in the market for a new boat, I would give the Freedom serious consideration as my next purchase.

Checked a website and the 180 with a 60hp 4 stroke tiller goeas for $19995


----------



## weiss

The freedom is a great boat with plenty of storage space.I removed the live well in mine for added space.I run 4 guys out of mine with 10 dozen mag size decoys and layout boat on a rack no problem.Its gps speed is around 34 loaded in calm water with a 90 e-tec.As far as wet mine is a tiller and i think they are always a wet ride when its rough on the water.


----------



## Radar

I have a Freedom 180 with a 90 etec tiller and 15 hp johnson kicker. The boat is a beast and hauls a lot of gear. definitely bigger than the alaskan 18. I absolutley love the boat. With 3 guys, dog gear and blind and 8 dozen 24- inch restles, it stil goes around 34mph on gps. The etec has a lot of torque. I use it for walleye fishing all summer then throw the blind on it for the fall. I wish they'd make a 21 footer. It plows through waves like a ship both against and in following seas. I shopped all over the state for one and the guys at bay outboard marine in saginaw beat everyone by 2,000. I had a GPS and marine radio installed as well.


----------



## waxico

If you want to see one I bought the Smokercraft labeled version, same boat.
It's at Carl's in St. Clair Shors right now, I'm waiting to pick it up.


----------



## Bay Sportfishing

I bought a Starcraft Freedom 180 (1811) earlier this spring and I love it. I have the tiller model with a 90hp Mercury 4-stroke. There is a ton of room for both fishing and hunting in this rig. It trolls, jigs, and handles waves awesome. Under ideal conditions I have seen a top speed of 42MPH. Mine was rigged for walleye fishing by AuGres Marine and I couldnt be happier with the set-up.
I cant wait for duck season!!!!


----------



## Bay Sportfishing

Radar,
What type of blind do you put on yours?
Thanks


----------



## Radar

Bay Sport Fishing: I custom made the frame for the boat for about $50. PM me your email and i'll send you some pix. It's nice because it allows the sides to be folded down on the sides while travelling from launch to your spot on the water or on the highway. Takes exactly 10 seconds to put up. Takes the beating from the Bay as well. The more weight we put up front the better that boat rides though the waves. I do get a nice shower in back though when quartering waves...as does anybody who is driving the tiller. Hydraulic steering on the tiller would be nice....i think they offer that on the big 21 foot alaskan.


----------



## Bay Sportfishing

Thanks Radar
Inbox is full though.


----------



## Radar

Inbox clear. I should mention that the only thing I've had wrong with the 90hp etec was an injector failed while under power. I was still able to get back home on two cylinders however. 5-year warranty replaced it, but I did put a water/fuel seperator on the boat as I guess bad gas and water are a main culprit for failed injectors.


----------



## thorcraft

I have a Freedom 2012 Freedom 160 and love it. It is 16' 11" with a beam of 89" which is wider than the Alaskan. I can comfortably fish three in this boat. It is stable, roomy, and fishes like a dream. I got it through Augres Marine, they are the best to deal with, and do an awesome job rigging it. I have a 60 hp Mercury four stroke on it and get 33 mph top speed.


----------



## waxico

I got a great deal on a rebuilt 60 tiller for my Freedom 180.

Do you think it will be a dog? sufficent?

I see lots of 90's and 115's on your boats, and now I'm second guessing.

Are they hard to hang on to?


----------



## TSS Caddis

waxico said:


> I got a great deal on a rebuilt 60 tiller for my Freedom 180.
> 
> Do you think it will be a dog? sufficent?
> 
> I see lots of 90's and 115's on your boats, and now I'm second guessing.
> 
> Are they hard to hang on to?


Jerry, pm KLR about where he got his 90 yamaha. I basically got mine for 3k off what most were paying and Dan saved another grand on top of that if I remember.


----------



## Radar

A 60ph should push it fine, however It's a big boat. It's basically a large deep v fishing boat without the console and windows. Like I said before, with a 90, my boat goes 38gps with nothing in it but me, and 34mph fully loaded with gas, gear, 3 guys, dekes, etc. A 90hp is a big as the govt. will let you get away with on a tiller 180. I tried to get them to put a 115 on it but they wouldn't. The only Deep V I know of that allows a 115hp tiller is the big Lund Alasakan 20.


----------



## waxico

Thanks for the heads up Gene, but my family has sold Johnson/Evinrudes since 1952. The store is 1/2 mile from my house. Working there helped pay for my college education.

No sashimi for me, unless I win one or it's given to me. Hence the freebie Nissan 8 I owned for 3 days once.

I paid $2100 for a rebuilt shortblocked 60 tiller, VRO pump removed, full warranty, zero hours and needs a break in.

And they took my 30 for a reasonable price.

I'm sure the "Fowl Disposition" will work just fine until I can re power with 90 raging ETEC HP.

You guys should go to Carl's and check it out, it's a beast. Pay no heed to the ghetto trailer.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine

Well I just put a deposit on a polar kraft 21' center counsil with a 115 yamaha! Best boat out of the three after looking at them. 


"StinkFinger"


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine

"StinkFinger"
What do you think?


----------



## lewy149

I like it. Should kill fish too.


----------



## limige

Yeah I was eyeing up a polar craft too, nice boats. Congratulations its going to be an awesome rig


----------



## goosemanrdk

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Well I just put a deposit on a polar kraft 21' center counsil with a 115 yamaha! Best boat out of the three after looking at them.
> 
> 
> "StinkFinger"


What Model is that?


----------



## KLR

My next boat.



http://www.boatcountry.com/m_vehicledetail.asp?pov=2326204&ps=10


----------



## Timber

Mike congrats on your new boat. Looks like a nice boat for layout hunting and jigging.


----------



## Timber

www.tuffboat.com. Looking at my next boat. Something a little deeper and longer. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rosimike

Polar Kraft Outlander 2010 Center Console.20'11 by 96'' beam.I was thinking of selling my 18ft lund for that boat.Nice choice..That boat is really sweet in person.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine

rosimike said:


> Polar Kraft Outlander 2010 Center Console.20'11 by 96'' beam.I was thinking of selling my 18ft lund for that boat.Nice choice..That boat is really sweet in person.


Thanks! It was awesome in person! I liked it better than the other two. The guy was going to deliver my 20 alaskan today was rear ended on his way over! I guess it wasent ment to be. I looked at the polar krafts online but never seen one in person. I called around and freeway had one in stock. After running up there I was truly impressed. The boat is a tank and seems to be well built. It has the exact layout as a Lund but a tad bigger! I think it will be a great tender and walleye boat. It has the reverse chine hull, rail system gunnel,deeper vee, bigger live well and is camo. I was dead set on a tiller but I like the layout of the boat with the center counsil. I am pumped!


"StinkFinger"


----------



## TSS Caddis

You'll like the center, way drier ride and better view. Down side is maneuverability around the decoys. The nice thing Is that boat is big enough to be fine broadside to most waves so it isn't too big of a deal.


----------



## OLLIE719

Congrats mike I was looking at that boat for a while before I bought your alaskan.I will run that for a few years and that polar kraft is my next boat. The alaskan is still putting fish in the box and hopefully some birds this fall.


----------



## walleyehawger

Another vote for Polar Kraft. I have the Outlander 186t with a 75 Etec and am loving it.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine

OLLIE719 said:


> Congrats mike I was looking at that boat for a while before I bought your alaskan.I will run that for a few years and that polar kraft is my next boat. The alaskan is still putting fish in the box and hopefully some birds this fall.


Good to here! I miss my old boat. The new one will be ready by next wenesday. I hope the yamaha's are good. I have always had merc's!


"StinkFinger"


----------

